# Moving to Abu Dhabi



## sarper

Hi Everyone,

I am a Subcontracts Engineer with 5 years of experience. I'll be relocating to Abu Dhabi with my spouse for a salary pack of 26,000 AED all inclusive (housing, transport, living allowance) in addition to the salary pack; company will provide flight tickets + medical insurance for family. However, we don't have any kids so far.

Is this salary will be OK for 2 people having a normal life and saving some money in AD? 

My wife is also an engineer + MBA degree working as planning eng for automotive industry. How is the chance for her to get a job in AD, part time or full time?

Furthermore, we were looking for 1 bedroom accomodations of TDIC in Eastern Mangroves Promenade Apartments. Are there anyone living there and can give us some suggestions?

It's great that I found this forum and thanks in advance to everyone giving support.


----------



## aamir_sid007

Its A great salary for a 5 yrs wrk exp. congrats !!
but keep in mind that AD is costliest among all emirates in UAE. anyways 26k is still gud for 2 ppl.
If your wife too has gud exp. she will offcourse find a decent job !!


----------



## AlexDhabi

1 bedroom at TDIC Eastern Mangroves costs between AED 95,000 to 125,000 (according to an email I got from them yesterday). It will be a better location once the shops are open and the outside landscaping is finished. I'd consider it in the future but not now (I live on Al Reem). I was surprised how expensive it is there but the apartment layouts are nice.
If you have to pay your accommodation from the 26,000 per month I think it is not a great package. The cost of living in Abu Dhabi is high.


----------



## sarper

Eastern Mangroves seems quite expensive after I saw in dubizzle some 2 Bedrooms in Khalidiyah, Markaziyah and Tourist Club Area for 80.000 to 90.000. What is your opinion about these? Can I get a normal apartment for 80,000 year? (1 or 2 bedroom) I don't have kids.

As far as I read the forum, everyone has complains for Reem Island. Seems like a good place and also the prices are fair enough. Do you suggest marina square? I think you will suggest RAK Tower, Sun Tower, Sky Tower the expensive ones.


----------



## aduysak

Dear Friend i just moved to Abu Dhabi...
I will rent from Khalifa City A..
You can find with this money brand new villas or 2 br apartments at KC A..
Or you can rent from Al Reef Apartments and Villas..All of them new ..Trust me..You dont need to rent from Downtown..Send me private message i can give you my e mail..Regards...


----------



## aamir_sid007

Can u tell me how much time did ur visa processing take ??


----------



## AlexDhabi

sarper said:


> Eastern Mangroves seems quite expensive after I saw in dubizzle some 2 Bedrooms in Khalidiyah, Markaziyah and Tourist Club Area for 80.000 to 90.000. What is your opinion about these? Can I get a normal apartment for 80,000 year? (1 or 2 bedroom) I don't have kids.
> 
> As far as I read the forum, everyone has complains for Reem Island. Seems like a good place and also the prices are fair enough. Do you suggest marina square? I think you will suggest RAK Tower, Sun Tower, Sky Tower the expensive ones.


Yes I think it is dear at E. Mangroves. Sun and Sky towers are the best on Al Reem and cheaper. But still expensive. Amaya on Al Reem looks good and close to your budget, as does Damac. But I don't know what their reputation is though. For other new buildings consider Al Raha (like Al Zeina) or Bateen Wharf area where a 1 bedroom with terrace would be in your budget.
Khalidiya is a good area but prices vary a lot. Avoid the new buildings to save money and choose an older building (avoid if poorly maintained) and this would definitely be in your budget and you would be near the public beach. If you want to save money they you will have to look at all areas.


----------



## sarper

AlexDhabi said:


> Yes I think it is dear at E. Mangroves. Sun and Sky towers are the best on Al Reem and cheaper. But still expensive. Amaya on Al Reem looks good and close to your budget, as does Damac. But I don't know what their reputation is though. For other new buildings consider Al Raha (like Al Zeina) or Bateen Wharf area where a 1 bedroom with terrace would be in your budget.
> Khalidiya is a good area but prices vary a lot. Avoid the new buildings to save money and choose an older building (avoid if poorly maintained) and this would definitely be in your budget and you would be near the public beach. If you want to save money they you will have to look at all areas.


I think Al Bateen wharf area is great, waterfront living in the centre, very close to Corniche, Marina Mall, Hilton Jazz Club, (where I was regularly going before). I was, considering Eastern Mangroves because it is very close to my work. However, the gasoline is so cheap in AD therefore it will not be a problem to live 15 kms away. 
By the way, are you an expat in Turkey or in UAE?


----------



## sarper

aamir_sid007 said:


> Can u tell me how much time did ur visa processing take ??


Last time in 2008 was 2-3 weeks. This time I don't know yet.


----------



## Nathan89

I know married couples who have children living on between 12000-15000 AED. And their accommodation isn't included either. They arn't living a very tight lifestyle either and get to spend on luxuries.

Your wife is likely to find work also, might take a while though, possibly up to a few months.


----------



## KK1

*Al Bateen*

Hi,

my wife and i will be moving to AD in Sept. is it true that it's a nightmare to get a cab in Al Bateen? we looked at Al Reef Villas but i didn't fancy a 35 minute drive every morning to Khaifa street. what's the ex pat community like in Al Bateen? we are in our early 40's and like a drink on an evenning, any happy hours anywhere?


----------



## norampin

Al bateen is not far. But you didnt say from where? Al Reef is far out of town. Like ghost town!


----------



## norampin

Everyday is a happy hour in different bars.
I viewed some flats in Al Bateen, nice but not to my liking. Went to Al reem instead.
Join my facebook page for pics/videos of flats. Is called flat viewing in abu dhabi


----------



## AlexDhabi

sarper said:


> By the way, are you an expat in Turkey or in UAE?


I am from the UK, living in Abu Dhabi since 1999, planning to move/retire to Turkey.


----------



## KK1

*Al Reem*

Thanks all,

yes went to Al Reem for a look around a couple of weeks ago, Sun Tower and Sky Tower look really nice. What about Wafiq?

Still really like the lowrise waterfront apartments in Al Bateen with balcony etc.

Also went out to Al Raha for a look but again very isolated.

Norampin, we are moving from West Yorkshire UK. Will start work around end of Sept.


----------



## AlexDhabi

I think all the lowrise apartments at Al Bateen have been taken now. I agree, Al Raha is very isolated. Same for Saadiyat.


----------



## norampin

KK1 said:


> Thanks all,
> 
> yes went to Al Reem for a look around a couple of weeks ago, Sun Tower and Sky Tower look really nice. What about Wafiq?
> 
> Still really like the lowrise waterfront apartments in Al Bateen with balcony etc.
> 
> Also went out to Al Raha for a look but again very isolated.
> 
> Norampin, we are moving from West Yorkshire UK. Will start work around end of Sept.


I viewed some apartements in Al Bateen. I cannot recal the waterside complexs name :-( 

Some of the flats were being handed over on 15th August. So there will be some avaialble.


----------



## KK1

Thanks all, the apartments we are interested in are Marasy. 2 bed, balcony etc. Intercon sounds good.


----------



## busybee2

KK1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> my wife and i will be moving to AD in Sept. is it true that it's a nightmare to get a cab in Al Bateen? we looked at Al Reef Villas but i didn't fancy a 35 minute drive every morning to Khaifa street. what's the ex pat community like in Al Bateen? we are in our early 40's and like a drink on an evenning, any happy hours anywhere?


it will definately be more difficult in al bateen, but you can ring up transad and order one for an extra 5 dhs.


----------



## KK1

*agents to contact*

Hi,thank you. We have been trying to contact estate agents but we are struggling. Can anyone please recommend an agent. Thank you


----------



## busybee2

its eid so they may well be off, tomorrow should be fine. you will also find its not like the uk or elsewhere, you have to keep pushing, as they will not contact you etc.


----------



## KK1

*rwcommend estate agents*

Thank you, we are stil in the uk, the ones we have tried are online and a lot of the links on the websites don't work. Could you recommend any companies as I have read that there can be problems, just like in any country. Thank you


----------



## busybee2

none of them are any good, they are all the same..... and you wont get any luck even if you spoke with them, until you are actually in the country. when you are moving they will only speak with you with about 3 weeks before you want to find a place etc.... its very very very different than uk. dont believe all that you see on the internet the prices are all wrong and never updated. you will see that yes other countries do have issues, but the ones in uae are quite unique.


----------

